# ppg envirobase



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Our company is know thinking of installing ppg envirobase. Having never used this, does' anyone on here use it as any info on pro's and cons of it would be good to hear.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have it in my bodyshop with a nfu contract. Generally pretty good all round. I don't use the lacquers though as I think there too yellow. 

Great on any Italian vehicles as there all painted in ppg originally.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Blimey andy you get spoilt at your gaff !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scoobycarl said:


> Blimey andy you get spoilt at your gaff !


More of a case apparently my md is being given a wad of money to use ppg. Don't think they were very impressed when I said I'd rather keep spies hecker even tho it was only installed three months ago. Because if ppg is installed then spies will be removed. :thumb:


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Find it quite grainy looking !

your drop coat can sometimes spike your first coat of clear .....it looks like its solvent popped but then you wack another coat on and its gone 


Don't really like it ....I have a full mixing system installed but use Debeer 900+ instead Never had an issue yet !


Tommy


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh i see -I thought you were having both lol
Would of thought that if the spies is serving the company well then best left alone but money talks I suppose?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mr paint said:


> Find it quite grainy looking !
> 
> your drop coat can sometimes spike your first coat of clear .....it looks like its solvent popped but then you wack another coat on and its gone
> 
> ...


Thanks tommy.
Got to admit I have my reservations about using this, hence asking on here. Personally id rather stay on spies, but looks like its out of may hands. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scoobycarl said:


> Oh i see -I thought you were having both lol
> Would of thought that if the spies is serving the company well then best left alone but money talks I suppose?


Yes mate if it ain't broke don't fix it.
Money sure does, no matter how much i voice my opinion think there minds made up. :thumb:


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Is that a waterbased paint? If I ever get my car project finished I am thinking of spraying a couple of repaired bits of it in water based - though probably Lechler Hydrofan or Octoral as they are more widely available.

Any advice on spraying water based paint, guys? It's the fact that you don't need air fed gear that appeals.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

You still need airfed gear as clears are still solvent based containing isos.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

There are a few non iso clearcoat products available - Upol 1k and the Churchill ones spring to mind - though in general they get mixed reviews. I assume there must be some non iso ones as smart repairers don't all use air fed gear. It's only for a couple or repair areas, which will be mostly covered by the bodykit anyway. I just didn't fancy having to buy loads of aerosols from a dealer or having cellulose ones made up.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I would still use a 3m fly mask at least even water based paint has stuff you dont want to breath in !


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Scoobycarl said:


> I would still use a 3m fly mask at least even water based paint has stuff you dont want to breath in !


That's the thing isn't it - some people seem to think that cos it's w/b they can safely ingest it and that the paint won't do their lungs any harm.
I bet those same people wouldn't drink a glass of milk with a spoonful of black paint mixed in.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Very true about the masks. I have just bought a Gerson p2 mask from Hugs paint on eBay. I am a long way from painting my car, but have been spraying small wooden items with Plastic Kote aerosols. The label doesn't even suggest wearing a mask, but the stuff stinks and the smell really lingers. Presume it is some sort of cellulose.

I will obviously change the filters if I do decide to paint the car, as they only have a recommended life of about 30 hours, though I know some people calculate that as hours used not hours from starting to use.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I actually only use a fly mask in our makeshift booth but the fan shifts a lot of air and i dont hang around or stop and admire what i have painted lol,i understand the dangers and take the risk but would never endorse what i do ! I see a lot painters that only use these masks on youtube and friends that have there own shops !
Water based paint still has a certain amount of solvent in it,I'm sure i read that a while ago but maybe that was water based in the early days lol,its still not gonna be good for you either way !


----------

